# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Transfert FTP bloqu et Pare feu

## marcandre

Bonjour  tous,

J'ai effectu une installation d'un serveur FTP sur le serveur Windows server 2008 R2 . Cependant impossible d'accder au serveur FTP et d'effectuer des transfert de fichiers .

J'ai ajout 2 rgles de trafic entrant sur le pare-feu de Windows : un avec le port TCP N 21 et l'autre avec le port UDP N 21, j'autorise ces 2 ports .

Y a t'il autres chose  faire pour que les nouvelles rgles de pare-feu puissent autoriser la connexion en FTP ?

Autre chose j'ai FilZilla Server en tant que serveur FTP (0.9.41). Le login peu tlcharger les fichiers ou crire sur le serveur FTP .


Cordialement .

----------


## JML19

Bonjour

Pour le serveur FTP le port 21 pour les commandes et le port 20 pour les donnes il me semble.

Pour le client FTP le port 1024-65635

----------


## marcandre

Par contre lorsque je dsactive le pare feu,

j'arrive  effectuer des tlchargements de fichiers . 
En activant le pare-feu, la connexion (login et mot de passe) fonctionne, mais il m'est impossible d'arriver au contenu du rpertoire racine .

Dans ce cas j'ai le message suivant : 

```
Response: 425 Can't open data connection.
```

Cordialement .

----------


## marcandre

J'ai effectu une opration  partir de ce tutoriel :

http://clients.kickassvps.com/knowle...yarticle&id=16

et il m'est possible maintenant d'accder au serveur FTP.

Je n'avais pas autoris le programme FTP FileZilla Server et FileZilla Server Interface au niveau du pare feu.

Merci pour votre aide .

----------

